# iCal calendars not showing up



## Fixitlady (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,
I had never used iCal before but when I upgraded to Tiger, my Palm pda wouldn't sync to Palm Desktop. I bought Missing Sync to be able to sync to iCal instead but nothing ever showed up in iCal. I assumed (having never used it before) the sync did not work but then I bought and synced an iPhone and all the data that had been in my pda showed up in my iPhone. I figured out that the data IS in iCal, but since there are no calendars showing in the left hand pane to select, none of my data is showing up in the calendar. I found a website that said to try getting rid of the iCal.plist file and restart it. When I did that all the calendars showed up with my data. (Both those that had come from my pda and those that had been created when I was trying to make them show up.) It synced fine a few times with my pda and my phone and then all of a sudden after about a week, no calendars are showing up again. I suppose I can do the same thing (get rid of iCal.plist) but I'd like a more permanent fix. Any ideas?

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Fixitlady (Mar 18, 2009)

Quick update: I took the iCal.plist file out again and restarted iCal. This time all my data is showing in the main calendar which it shouldn't because still no calendars are listed in the left hand pane and now when I sync my phone, nothing in the calendar syncs. Other programs (Contacts, Photos) are syncing fine. Now what should I do?


----------

